# .pst file is not compatible-error



## Katroll (Jul 10, 2004)

I've formatted my pc and reïnstalled xp pro and office xp pro.
Before I did this, I saved my .pst file from outlook2002 on my second hard drive. 
I tried to import the old .pst-file into the reïnstalled outlook2002, but I always get the next error: 'The file outlook.pst is not compatible with this version of the Personal Folders information service. 
Contact your Administrator'
I know that this error is common in outlook2003, but I always get this in outlook2002.

What can be the problem and what can I do about it?

Thx


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Hi Katroll

This problem generally occurs between different versions of Outlook but go to the link below and see if it helps to sort out your problem. Please come back and let me know so we can try something else if not.



http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;839109


----------



## Katroll (Jul 10, 2004)

*sorry but...*

I've read the thread on the site from microsoft, but it doesn't solve my problem. It is a .pst-file that has been created in outlook 2002 and that I want to import now into the same version, outlook 2002.
I'm desperate!

Thx anyway


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

I've searched everywhere to help you with this problem but most if not all of the fixes refer to Outlook 2003. Sorry I couldn't be of more help. I'll keep my eyes open though. Good luck!


----------

